# Hey, Bill....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"Another option is just turn between centers. This is my favorite way now."
*
Didn't wanna mess us Kingfish's thread..but need a little explanation. Are you saying you are turning pens between centers ??

If so...how so ????


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very easy...johnnycnc has some good items and videos










I do use calipers because I take the wood down and build up a CA finish.

If I do some cross style or bullet pens, then a mandrel is still used because it's faster for me. But on hard material, deer antler ect, turning between centers rocks

the problem that got me working between centers is bent mandrels...even started using all thread for a while and it works and much much cheaper than buying the rods (I use the adjustable mandrel)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Bill.. seems like a little extra work if making a two piece pen...

I think I'll stick with the mandrels..used the same one for five years now and haven't had any problems with it bending or getting out of shape...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

it is a extra step.....I spend a lot more time now on a finish than anything

mandrels work

I went through a few mandrels...mostly my errors, over tighten, working too aggressive with hard material...all that went away for me between centers. Plus no stopping the lathe to tighten the knobs


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was also going through mandrels till I got this item. Takes the pressure off the end of the mandrel. Haven't bent one since I got it.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMSTS2.html


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks slick, Bobby...might give it a shot..."Old Horse..new tricks.." LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with Bobby - got one and it's a lot faster and haven't bent a single rod since. Well worth the money. 

BTW - glad to see you back Bobby - been too long.


----------

